# Me and arch in Virgina City, Nevada...



## 007 (Sep 18, 2006)

For someone who's never been to Nevada, let alone Virginia City, it's another world. We wear guns, knives, and some even carry their rifles. This is the old west in what glory it has left. A bastion of liberty in an America that's ever becoming a liberal shit hole. People giving up what freedoms they are supposed to have because they're too damn busy concentrating on what's their's. Ignoring the fact that their America is disappearing. Well, up here in Nevada, we CHERISH what America is, what America was, and what America should always be... right arch?

Archangle is a good man. I thoroughly enjoyed talking with him. He's a real man and isn't here on this board as anything he isn't. I hope to have another beer with him sometime soon.

So... on to the pictures. Arch walked up to me as I was listening to David John and the Comstock Cowboys in the Bucket of Blood Saloon and said, "are you Pale Rider?" I didn't expect to see him but there he was. I told him I'd brought my camera and that I'd have Wiskey take a picture of us so I could post it here. Well... here's me and arch in front of the Bucket of Blood Saloon up in Virginia City. He related to me that he wasn't real fond of guys as tall as me, so I stood on the down side of the sidewalk. I'm only 6' 2' barefoot, but with the Tony Lama's on, make that about 6' 5'.

x

We have a nice thing going in Nevada. The longer it lasts the better. It's our own little slice of heaven, where time has forgotten us, up in Virginia City.


----------



## musicman (Sep 18, 2006)

There's a couple of dangerous-looking desperadoes! Looks like a good time, guys.


----------



## Annie (Sep 18, 2006)

Definately looks like a good time!


----------



## CSM (Sep 18, 2006)

It's nice to see the old folks getting out in the sun once in a while!  Looks like it was fun.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Sep 18, 2006)

Always knew you were the real deal, Pale. Thanks for posting the great pics!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 18, 2006)

Psssssstt, Pale. Don't give a man with a beer in his hand a loaded pistol.


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2006)

CSM said:


> It's nice to see the old folks getting out in the sun once in a while!  Looks like it was fun.



Aaaaahhh.... Pepsi up the nose... thanks pard.... :rotflmao:


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Psssssstt, Pale. Don't give a man with a beer in his hand a loaded pistol.



 .... it was empty.


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> Always knew you were the real deal, Pale. Thanks for posting the great pics!



I was dressed pretty normal for me. I'll have to get pics when I put my REAL old west garb on.


----------



## archangel (Sep 18, 2006)

Pale Rider said:


> .... it was empty.





What the beer?...LOL  and you were right about the Miller Lite...woke up about 0130hrs with a major headache!


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2006)

archangel said:


> What the beer?...LOL  and you were right about the Miller Lite...woke up about 0130hrs with a major headache!



Just drink some more and it'll go away...   

Yup, it's a Pepsi day for me. Hell week starts Wednesday...


----------



## Trigg (Sep 18, 2006)

Pale Rider said:


> .... it was empty.



MOMMY RANT:    :read: 


Ahem

Boys, don't you know your NEVER supposed to point a gun at people. You never know if it's loaded or not. Do you have any idea how many people are shot by guns that arn't loaded??????????????

Always carry a gun with it pointed at the ground with your finger off the trigger. 

Ok, all though, carry on.  


Looks like a nice saloon though guys.


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2006)

Trigg said:


> MOMMY RANT:    :read:
> 
> 
> Ahem
> ...




Earlier I'd personally held that pistol and checked to see if it was unloaded, and it was. If you look closely at the close up of arch pointing the pistol, you can see into the cylinder, and see that it's empty. Also, it's a single action pistol. It can't go off unless you cock it. It wasn't cocked either.

I grew up around guns. My father as well as grandparents were big hunters. We have lots of guns in our family. I'm very familiar with the workings of a gun, and have full respect for their capabilities. I'm just not paraniod around fire arms. If they're properly handled, no worries, and I think arch has handled a weapon or two in his day.

I've been in gun fight reenactments out at Goldfield outside of Apache Junction, Arizona, and had a pistol loaded with blanks fired at me, and I've shot blanks back at someone. That's about as close to being shot as you can get without actually being shot. Because you can feel the blast even from a blank. But it's fun...  

http://www.goldfieldghosttown.com/about us.htm






OK, my rants done...


----------



## Nuc (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey, I thought Beavis and Butthead were cancelled!

Really guys, that's nice and looks like a good place to quaff some brews!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 18, 2006)

Nuc said:


> Hey, I thought Beavis and Butthead were cancelled!
> 
> Really guys, that's nice and looks like a good place to quaff some brews!



Yeah, I think all of USMB should meet there, with their guns. What a party that would be, huh?


----------



## Nuc (Sep 18, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Yeah, I think all of USMB should meet there, with their guns. What a party that would be, huh?



Dammit Pale, these pictures are making me want to drink a beer and it's the middle of the afternoon!


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2006)

Nuc said:


> Dammit Pale, these pictures are making me want to drink a beer and it's the middle of the afternoon!



What's stoppin' ya? Have one of what I was havin'...


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Yeah, I think all of USMB should meet there, with their guns. What a party that would be, huh?



I'm there...


----------



## Nuc (Sep 18, 2006)

Pale Rider said:


> What's stoppin' ya? Have one of what I was havin'...



Newkie Broon! That stuff will catch up to you real fast!


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2006)

Nuc said:


> Newkie Broon! That stuff will catch up to you real fast!



Told arch, "I can't drink that watered down domestic piss, don't have any taste". And he was drinking lite to top it off.

I like a beer I can sink my teeth into. Something with some flavor.


----------



## Nuc (Sep 18, 2006)

Pale Rider said:


> Told arch, "I can't drink that watered down domestic piss, don't have any taste". And he was drinking lite to top it off.
> 
> I like a beer I can sink my teeth into. Something with some flavor.



Glad to see you can appreciate a foreign beer. But they have a special emergency room in Newcastle for victims of its charms. 

I also like a strong, flavorful beer. My favorites are Belgian Ales and Guinness. But really any good beer is fine with me.


----------



## dmp (Sep 19, 2006)

Getting together/meeting forum members makes the forums MUCH better.


----------



## archangel (Sep 19, 2006)

Pale Rider said:


> Told arch, "I can't drink that watered down domestic piss, don't have any taste". And he was drinking lite to top it off.
> 
> I like a beer I can sink my teeth into. Something with some flavor.




Yeah but ya forgot to mention that I said...while patting my stomache which is fighting the "Battle of the Buldge" lol...that I had to go for the 'lite' so my 'buldge' would not overtake my hard earned muscle bulk!
And I had 11years on ya...keep it up and you also will be fighting the 'buldge'


----------



## archangel (Sep 19, 2006)

CSM said:


> It's nice to see the old folks getting out in the sun once in a while!  Looks like it was fun.





whatsamatta wit you got no sun in Maine...LOL


----------



## CSM (Sep 19, 2006)

archangel said:


> whatsamatta wit you got no sun in Maine...LOL




I have a little jar of it on the top shelf of my closet.


----------



## archangel (Sep 19, 2006)

CSM said:


> I have a little jar of it on the top shelf of my closet.





What can I say but come out and join me and pale at the 'Bucket' real soon...or wait until next summer as ole' man winter is just around the corner..
But we even get sun from time to time in winter...albeit the temp is a bummer!:cof:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 19, 2006)

Pale, were Miss Kitty and Marshall Dillon at the Bucket?


----------



## archangel (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Pale, were Miss Kitty and Marshall Dillon at the Bucket?





Miss Kitty was 'Donna' and  Marshal Dillon was 'ME'!...lol:cof:


----------



## Abbey Normal (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Pale, were Miss Kitty and Marshall Dillon at the Bucket?



I was hoping for the Val Kilmer version of Doc Holliday.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 19, 2006)

archangel said:


> Miss Kitty was 'Donna' *and  Marshal Dillion was 'ME'!*...lol:cof:



You ain't tall enough, Arch.


----------



## archangel (Sep 19, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> I was hoping for the Val Kilmer version of Doc Holliday.





gotta love the young and innocent..albeit y'all will catch up someday...we all were young and sprite at one time in our lives...but hey nature is 'cruel' if ya base life on that!  <<< will sag someday!


----------



## archangel (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> You ain't tall enough, Arch.





But I never had a problem with my height...I did all I wanted to do...regardless...
just a matter of symantics....lol:...beer:  Hell I would even buy you and DMP a beer or two...maybe then we could meet on realistic grounds...minus the ego!....LOL


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2006)

archangel said:


> Yeah but ya forgot to mention that I said...while patting my stomache which is fighting the "Battle of the Buldge" lol...that I had to go for the 'lite' so my 'buldge' would not overtake my hard earned muscle bulk!
> And I had 11years on ya...keep it up and you also will be fighting the 'buldge'



Ya I heard the bulge part, but there's just a thing or two I refuse to compromise on, and beer is one of them. I work it off. I do NOT have a 'sit down job'.

I've heard that a whiskey drinker will have a bigger gut than a beer drinker.


----------



## 007 (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Pale, were Miss Kitty and Marshall Dillon at the Bucket?



Hell Mr. P., along with Miss Kitty and the Marshall, there was Doc Holiday and his brother Whiskey, Wild Bill Hicock, Callamity Jane, Buffalo Bill Cody, Annie Oakley, Wyatt Earp, Jim Bowie, Davey Crocket, General Custer, Billy The Kid, Jerimiah Johnson, Cattle Kate, Cherokee Bill, Jesse James, the Dalton Gang, Buckskin Frank, and a collection of other ruff riden' sons a bitches.

That's the beauty of Virginia City, Nevada. Dress up and you can be whoever you want to be.

(I didn't have my Wild Bill outfit on. I'll get a pic of me in that though soon.)


----------



## Kagom (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like you guys had fun.  Good to see people still actually go outside and do things.


----------



## Nienna (Sep 20, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> I was hoping for the Val Kilmer version of Doc Holliday.



[drunken drawl] "I'm your huckleberry."


----------



## Abbey Normal (Sep 20, 2006)

archangel said:


> gotta love the young and innocent..albeit y'all will catch up someday...we all were young and sprite at one time in our lives...but hey nature is 'cruel' if ya base life on that!  <<< will sag someday!



Now Arch, considering that you copied my Doc Holliday _Tombstone_ signature quote as your signature, I think I deserve to be treated be with respect on this topic.


----------



## archangel (Sep 20, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> Now Arch, considering that you copied my Doc Holliday _Tombstone_ signature quote as your signature, I think I deserve to be treated be with respect on this topic.






Not really as I am distantly related to the Earps...via his lovely wife...Wyatt that is see my Avatar...!  However ya do Have my respect...cutie!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 20, 2006)

archangel said:


> Not really as I am distantly related to the Earps...via his lovely wife...Wyatt that is see my Avatar...!  However ya do Have my respect...cutie!



I thought you were of Italian dissent?  Western Now?
Wait, its the pregue stuff, its in there.:funnyface


----------



## archangel (Sep 20, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> I thought you were of Italian dissent?  Western Now?
> Wait, its the pregue stuff, its in there.:funnyface





It's really hard to write ones complete background history in a forum...However to shorten the process...My G/Ma on Dads side was a old Castro family relative...owned Spanish land grants...her sister married a Bloom...related to Earps lovely wife...thus the avatar as he received the wonderful heritage as presented...a great Uncle of mine...On Moms side her papa...my G/pa was from Sicily she married my Dad of German,Spanish decent...I could go on and on but don't want to bore y'all...be assured I am as I am...Heinz 57 if ya prefer!:halo:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 20, 2006)

archangel said:


> It's really hard to write ones complete background history in a forum...However to shorten the process...My G/Ma on Dads side was a old Castro family relative...owned Spanish land grants...her sister married a Bloom...related to Earps lovely wife...thus the avatar as he received the wonderful heritage as presented...a great Uncle of mine...On Moms side her papa...my G/pa was from Sicily she married my Dad of German,Spanish decent...I could go on and on but don't want to bore y'all...be assured I am as I am...*Heinz 57 if ya prefer!*:halo:



Aren't we all.


----------



## Bonnie (Sep 20, 2006)

Well boy howdy fellas..

Im going to be in Nevada( Vegas) first week of November, gonna catch the Motley Crue guys at the MGM Grande.  What's the weather going to be like, warm or chilly??


----------



## sitarro (Sep 21, 2006)

Bonnie said:


> Well boy howdy fellas..
> 
> Im going to be in Nevada( Vegas) first week of November, gonna catch the Motley Crue guys at the MGM Grande.  What's the weather going to be like, warm or chilly??



Could be both, I've been there in late November and seen snow near the California border outside of Vegas. It won't be the cold you are used to though, much dryer. Bring a sweater and a light jacket, that should be plenty.


----------



## Bonnie (Sep 21, 2006)

sitarro said:


> Could be both, I've been there in late November and seen snow near the California border outside of Vegas. It won't be the cold you are used to though, much dryer. Bring a sweater and a light jacket, that should be plenty.



Fantastic!  Thanks, walking around will be comfortable


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 21, 2006)

Bonnie said:


> Well boy howdy fellas..
> 
> Im going to be in Nevada( Vegas) first week of November, gonna catch the Motley Crue guys at the MGM Grande.  What's the weather going to be like, warm or chilly??



With the influx from the south, it could be chili today, and hot tamale.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Sep 21, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> With the influx from the south, it could be chili today, and hot tamale.


Booo.


----------



## archangel (Sep 21, 2006)

'Hell' week has started in VC...no longer call it 'Street Vibrations'...the town broke away from sponsoring Reno's Street Vibrations...we call it 'Thunder on the Mountain' a entirely separate event now...we did not do well sponsoring Reno's event...the bikers only came up for a quick beer and maybe a hot dog...then back to Reno...so we have our own event...

The GD will be working the party(Waitress for the bbq and probably horse related activities) at the 7 Mile Canyon Ranch(Formerly John Tysons 7 Mile Ranch) on Saturday...the new owners are really cool! Judy and her hubby were in the entertainment music business... he has his own band and she runs the ranch... the GD manages the barn and fills in as waitress during parties(part time school and Cross country allowing)...I showed her your pic and told her to mess with you if ya showed up...she said maybe but only if he is a cheap tipper...lol


----------



## Bonnie (Sep 21, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> With the influx from the south, it could be chili today, and hot tamale.




Says Pedro


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2006)

archangel said:


> 'Hell' week has started in VC...no longer call it 'Street Vibrations'...the town broke away from sponsoring Reno's Street Vibrations...we call it 'Thunder on the Mountain' a entirely separate event now...we did not do well sponsoring Reno's event...the bikers only came up for a quick beer and maybe a hot dog...then back to Reno...so we have our own event...
> 
> The GD will be working the party(Waitress for the bbq and probably horse related activities) at the 7 Mile Canyon Ranch(Formerly John Tysons 7 Mile Ranch) on Saturday...the new owners are really cool! Judy and her hubby were in the entertainment music business... he has his own band and she runs the ranch... the GD manages the barn and fills in as waitress during parties(part time school and Cross country allowing)...I showed her your pic and told her to mess with you if ya showed up...she said maybe but only if he is a cheap tipper...lol




Hell week is what I call it too arch, because I work 12 hour days for five days straight, and I mean WORK! I don't get to see any of what goes on other than what happen's right at work. I sucks. I don't even ride my Harley to work. Too much shit gets stolen, and that little Anniversary sitting all by itself would just be too big of a temptation for someone to steal, or just steal something off it. Screw that. All I do is work long hours all this week. Work my ass off, so it's not a damn bit of fun for me. I'll be ready to do some serious relaxing after this week is over. There's a good show coming to Piper's Opera House in October. A bunch of us are planning to come up and see the show and stay in town that night. 

And yes I am a good tipper, "IF" the service is good. Just ask 'Donna'.


----------



## 007 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bonnie said:


> Well boy howdy fellas..
> 
> Im going to be in Nevada( Vegas) first week of November, gonna catch the Motley Crue guys at the MGM Grande.  What's the weather going to be like, warm or chilly??



See ya where?

(It'll be beautiful in November in Vegas. I know, I lived there for four years.)


----------



## archangel (Sep 22, 2006)

Pale Rider said:


> Hell week is what I call it too arch, because I work 12 hour days for five days straight, and I mean WORK! I don't get to see any of what goes on other than what happen's right at work. I sucks. I don't even ride my Harley to work. Too much shit gets stolen, and that little Anniversary sitting all by itself would just be too big of a temptation for someone to steal, or just steal something off it. Screw that. All I do is work long hours all this week. Work my ass off, so it's not a damn bit of fun for me. I'll be ready to do some serious relaxing after this week is over. There's a good show coming to Piper's Opera House in October. A bunch of us are planning to come up and see the show and stay in town that night.
> 
> And yes I am a good tipper, "IF" the service is good. Just ask 'Donna'.




poor guy...then again think of all the ot ya will earn....and it gets so crowded up here ya can hardly move around...I have real problems with some who think my driveway is a public parking lot! Is the show in October the one where they broadcast on radio with DJ's?


----------



## 007 (Sep 22, 2006)

archangel said:


> poor guy...then again think of all the ot ya will earn....and it gets so crowded up here ya can hardly move around...I have real problems with some who think my driveway is a public parking lot! Is the show in October the one where they broadcast on radio with DJ's?



ONE MORE DAY of this shit. And unfortunately Saturday is usually the worst. Oh well... I've seen every kind of shit motorcycle there is, with every kind of problem, and they all want it done NOW! I got a bagger in today that had a freakin' car battery in the tour pack. I wondered why it was so heavy. The bike had a zillion lights on it, and they wondered why their charging system went out. DUUUHH!!! STUPID people... 

What a way to end the riding year. It's usually pretty slow on Sunday and we get to go home early. And yeah, it'll be one huge pay check for sure. I'll have somewhere around 75 hours for one week.

The show at Piper's is Jekyll & Hyde, the musical, put on by the Nevada Civic Light Opera Company. They're having a Champagne Gala on the 6th, but we won't be able to hit that one. There's a bunch of other dates for October. We'll hit one of those.


----------



## archangel (Sep 24, 2006)

No offense being that ya are a Harley Dude and all...and I know ya are a good tipper...saw it and Donna confirmed it...but hey this 'Thunder on the Mountain'
this year was a real bummer...all the 15,000 or so who visited VC were jerks this year..left the town in a mess...garbage everywhere...My GD worked the BBQ party at 7 Mile Canyon Ranch...she said they were packed...but did not get one dollar in tips from all the jerks...who can afford a expensive Harley..but can't tip a hard working  girl a penny...so much for her college tuition fund this year! And if ya know my GD she is a funny and social young lady...this was uncalled for!

And I heard another idiot bit the dust on the Geigar Grade Friday...head on with a car...or so my deputy friends told me!


Being that I am originally from California a transplant to Nevada...I was shocked that the biggest offenders were from California,Oregon and Washington...albeit these idiots are transpalnts to these areas from NY!


----------



## archangel (Sep 24, 2006)

Enough baby talk...get back to us when she is a toddler...then all hell breaks loose...lol...  Misterblue...just kidding...then again maybe not!:cof:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 24, 2006)

archangel said:


> Enough baby talk...get back to us when she is a toddler...then all hell breaks loose...lol...  Misterblue...just kidding...then again maybe not!:cof:



Check yer threads Arch.


----------



## archangel (Sep 24, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Check yer threads Arch.




thats why I put the disclaimer on...lol...I love babies...and such just havin' some fun Grumpy#2!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 24, 2006)

archangel said:


> *thats why I put the disclaimer on...lol..*.I love babies...and such just havin' some fun Grumpy#2!



AhhhHuhhhh, right.:


----------



## archangel (Sep 24, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> AhhhHuhhhh, right.:




Your humor is your humor...mine is mine...'ya can't please everyone-but ya gotta please yourself'...Ricky Nelson-'Garden Party' I believe...I miss him he was a cool Dude!
was that a song leric?...yeah it was...again a disclaimer...:tng:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 24, 2006)

archangel said:


> Your humor is your humor...mine is mine...'ya can't please everyone-but ya gotta please yourself'
> was that a song leric?...yeah it was...*again a disclaimer*...:tng:



What are you disclaiming? The wrong thread, or it didn't happen, or it was all in fun? What? :funnyface


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Sep 25, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> What are you disclaiming? The wrong thread, or it didn't happen, or it was all in fun? What? :funnyface


He just disclaims EVERYTHING because he believes it absolves him of any responsibility.


----------



## archangel (Sep 25, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:


> He just disclaims EVERYTHING because he believes it absolves him of any responsibility.





Spoken as a true bad boy...c'mon up to VC meet me and Pale at the Bucket of Blood...I would advise keeping your hat on forward though...maybe I will buy ya a beer if ya are a good boy!...If not... let nature take it's course...I joke alot...but take notice to immature boy wannabees!


----------



## dmp (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## 007 (Sep 27, 2006)

dmp said:


>



Geeezze... the old lady sitting NEXT to this guy got HER hands up. What the hell was HE doing? It looks like EVERYBODY saw that bat coming but the guy EATING it.


----------

